# Ever hear a song that makes you think of D&D?



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 6, 2005)

Every single time I hear "Conflict" by Disturbed, I can't help but think of Rangers... specifically my halfling rogue/ranger. The whole song seems tailor-made for D&D Rangers & their favored enemies. "Kill You" by Eminem also reminds me of Tweaky Bushhopper (that's his name)  

Have any specific songs that make you daydream about D&D?

Also, does it crack anyone else up that a Ranger really seems similar to some backwoods racist? Makes me think of Deliverance   
I joke sometimes that Tweaky is a 6th level Rogue/6th level Racist.

disclaimer: I am by no means racist myself - it would be kinda hard considering I am a mutt myself.


----------



## Desdichado (Apr 6, 2005)

I thought of shilsen's infamous paladin this morning when I heard ZZ Top's "Woke Up With Wood" on the way in to work.


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Apr 6, 2005)

There was a song in the early 1980s by the Alan Parsons project that talked about slaying dragons, silver turning to gold and water changing to cherry wine that always felt very D&D. Not a GREAT game of D&D, but D&D nonetheless.


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 6, 2005)

Sure, all the time. Several Iron Maiden songs: The Dualists, Powerslave, Number of the Beast, and a few others. There are other bands as well, but can't think of them off hand.


----------



## BOZ (Apr 6, 2005)

umm... Led Zeppelin, Rush, and Black Sabbath?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 6, 2005)

Inumerable songs by Dio, Iron Maiden, Virgin Steele, Black Sabbath, Rhapsody, Falconer, Helloween, Nightwish, Rainbow, and especially Manowar (just to name a tiny fraction of the bands I could think of).  One of the greatest adventures I ever played in was based on Manowar's "Dark Avenger".  I've created adventures based on songs by these artists, as well.


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

"St. George and the Dragon" by Toto, "Rooms on Fire" by Stevie Nicks


----------



## der_kluge (Apr 6, 2005)

Zombie, by the Cranberries.


----------



## Lasher Dragon (Apr 6, 2005)

LOL Die Kluge

Led Zeppelin reminds me of the Hobbit/LOTR, but not D&D... dunno why, guess I just always associated it with LOTR strongly enough to avoid also associating it with D&D.


----------



## Dakkareth (Apr 6, 2005)

Also a lot of songs from Blind Guardian, Within Temptation, Sonata Arctica, Hammerfall, ...

Special mentioning goes to the following:

Nightwish - _End of all Hope_: I can't help of thinking Planescape whenever I hear this. Fallen Angels, grand revelations and the tone ... it simply fits too well .

Within Temptation - _Ice Queen_: Probably just as obvious, but now with the BCCS linking DnD to The Lady of the Black Company ...

Hammerfall - _Stronger than All_: This is, what I imagine a group of Paladins would be like. In an entirely positive sense .


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 6, 2005)

Yup, those are other bands I like a lot.  Hammerfall kinda strikes me (no pun intended) as Manowar "lite", but I dig 'em!


----------



## weiknarf (Apr 6, 2005)

Lasher Dragon said:
			
		

> Every single time I hear "Conflict" by Disturbed, I can't help but think of Rangers... specifically my halfling rogue/ranger. The whole song seems tailor-made for D&D Rangers & their favored enemies. "Kill You" by Eminem also reminds me of Tweaky Bushhopper (that's his name)
> 
> Have any specific songs that make you daydream about D&D?




I got a character concept once from Metallica's _Unforgiven_.

Also when I hear Shinedown's _Fly from the Inside _ I think of Piratecat's story hour.  It's specifically one line which evokes a plot from his campaign called the 'Comet Cycle' that has been referred to but is actually pre-story hour:  _Cause I found a way to steal the sun from the sky_


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 6, 2005)

Because of when I started playing D&D, Iron Maiden's album *Piece of Mind*.

A number of Rush songs, like "The Necromancer", "Rivendell", etc make me think of D&D.

AC/DC's "Hells Bells" intro and opening chords.

Metallica's "Unforgiven" as it was often in the background.

The Dead Lands soundtrack "Weird Wailings".

Danny Elfman's soundtracks for *Beetlejuice* and *Sleepy Hollow.

"Hall of the Mountain King", "The Planets", most Wagner stuff.

Lotsa stuff. *


----------



## Kemrain (Apr 6, 2005)

Five Magics by Megadeth reminds me of a Magic/Political intrigue DnD game. Interesting song. Very reminiscent of Baator and the Blood War, now that I think of it.

"..wheel the wyvern in."

"Possessed with hellish torment, I master magics five. Hunting the abyss lord, only one will stay alive. He who lives by the sword, will surely also die. He who lives in sin, will surely live the lie."

- Kemrain the Rusting in Peace.


----------



## Darth K'Trava (Apr 6, 2005)

die_kluge said:
			
		

> Zombie, by the Cranberries.





That beats all the posts above yours.....   

My favorite character had "I Won't Back Down" by Tom Petty as her theme song. Because she never shirked from a fight. She was always like, "BRING IT ON!!"   And never ran from one either.


----------



## EricNoah (Apr 6, 2005)

"Cult of Personaaaaality" by ... oh what the heck's that band, Living Color ... could easily be "Attack of Opportuuuuuunity."

I'll have to keep my ears open; there are sometimes certain lyrics or quotes from the news or whathaveyou that make me think "Yeah, that should be the Chaotic Neutral theme or slogan."


----------



## BOZ (Apr 6, 2005)

King Crismon, too.


----------



## Torm (Apr 6, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> "Cult of Personaaaaality" by ... oh what the heck's that band, Living Color ... could easily be "Attack of Opportuuuuuunity."



I prefer, "Cult of Wessonality."


----------



## Evilhalfling (Apr 7, 2005)

Dixe Chix- Mirror in the Sky? 

I wrote an adventure to it, a small irish town Dokle(IMC) = Dingle(Ireland) 
with 32 taverns in a small town, which was cut off from magic. 
the party visted 12 taverns found the truth of several urban legends (from Dingle) 
and their chief allies were the Dokle Chicks, one of whom had a crush on a player, while the he preferred one of the others.  Great adventure, party had a blast. 

now I cant listen to the song without remembering it.  I played the song during the game and some of the lyrics were clues/ forshadowing.

I cant actually remember the name of the song 
*google break* 
Landslides -I think


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 7, 2005)

Yup. Buck 250's This Is Not A Game.


----------



## Mystery Man (Apr 7, 2005)

Torm said:
			
		

> I prefer, "Cult of Wessonality."




As sung by Florence Henderson.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 7, 2005)

"Getting Away With Murder" by Papa Roach.


And, yeah, some of the others mentioned.


----------



## Torm (Apr 7, 2005)

Mystery Man said:
			
		

> As sung by Florence Henderson.



Well of course!


----------



## AIM-54 (Apr 7, 2005)

"It's Great to be a Nerd" by The Arrogant Worms

I blame them for my series of halfling fighters.   

Damn, but they were fun to play!


----------



## Brain (Apr 7, 2005)

Darth K'Trava said:
			
		

> That beats all the posts above yours.....
> 
> My favorite character had "I Won't Back Down" by Tom Petty as her theme song. Because she never shirked from a fight. She was always like, "BRING IT ON!!"   And never ran from one either.




I like the idea of characters having theme songs.  "What's up" by 4 Non Blondes is/was the theme song for my  sorcerer (wisdom 3).


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 7, 2005)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> "Cult of Personaaaaality" by ... oh what the heck's that band, Living Color ... could easily be "Attack of Opportuuuuuunity."




On a note with Living Color, "Love Rears Its Ugly Head" is a great song. LC's "Glamour Boys" makes me think of Bards and Rogue's getting ready for a night on th town.


----------



## reanjr (Apr 7, 2005)

Fodt til a Herske by Mortiis


----------



## Naathez (Apr 7, 2005)

"Bard's Song", Blind Guardian.

"Tomorrow will take us away, far from home, noone will ever know our name... But the bard's song will remain..."

Always gave me the image of the party travelling, and the bard singing this song, promising memory of their deeds if not their name.

Of course, were the bard in question the late Nolin from PC's SH, it'd say "The bard's SONS will remain..." -runs for cover-


----------



## billd91 (Apr 7, 2005)

"Sign of the Gypsy Queen" by April Wine


----------



## Gez (Apr 7, 2005)

_Glockenrequiem_ by _Letzte Instanz_. It's a song about a kobold sorcerer making a pact with a fiend! (From what I've understood of the German lyrics.)

Oddly enough, _The Man on the Silver Mountain_ as sung by _His Name Is Alive_, and _Saturnine_ from _The Smashing Pumpkins_.

_The clever make the world weary,
to pull it from its moorings,
to fawn the young wicked roost,
to weather the coming storms . . .

They are inside now,
they are inside . . .
They are inside now . . .
Saturnine

How i love to waste your time!
Saturnine
Saturnine

Goodbye all you widows,
tearstained underneath,
blessed to the many
who are seeking some relief.

They are inside,
they are inside now . . .
They are inside, they are inside . . .
Tou'll always run,
but you cannot find.
Saturnine

Saturnine
Saturnine
You were waiting all this time!
Saturnine
Saturnine

Camera take this picture,
The wreckage is outside.
Quick may you hurry,
we are losing our light . . .

We are inside now,
we are inside,
we are inside . . .
You'll always run,
but you'll never find!
Saturnine

Saturnine
How i'd love to make you mine!
Saturnine
Saturnine

To the ages I am speaking!
To the creatures I am sky!
Bloody simple features,
everyone chooses sides.

Shatter this faith broken,
walk these summer miles,
leave here while forgotten,
carrying forth this child!
Saturnine
_​
It could be the theme song for the fiends IMC...


----------



## ReignMan (Apr 7, 2005)

Queen - Another One Bites The Dust

One of my first D&D experiences, happened to be playing when the DM threw an Ettin at two level 1 fighters. The Ettin did


----------



## diaglo (Apr 7, 2005)

video killed the radio star -- buggles


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> video killed the radio star -- buggles




I thought that was _1st, 2nd, & 3rd edition killed the OD&D game_


----------



## diaglo (Apr 7, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> I thought that was _1st, 2nd, & 3rd edition killed the OD&D game_





yeah, that pretty much what i hear too.


----------



## Gentlegamer (Apr 7, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Sure, all the time. Several Iron Maiden songs: The Dualists, Powerslave, Number of the Beast, and a few others. There are other bands as well, but can't think of them off hand.



Flash of the Blade*

As a young boy chasing dragons
with your wooden sword so mighty
you're St. George or you're David and you've come to kill the beast

But times change very quickly
and you had to grow up early
the house in smoking ruins and the bodies at your feet

You'll die as you lived
in a flash of the blade
in a corner forgotten by no one
You live for the touch for the feel of the steel
one man and his honor. . .

*In regard to the editorial "Real Men Don't Play GURPS:"  Iron Maiden, music for Real Men!


----------



## thalmin (Apr 7, 2005)

Dice Lice Blues 


> Every chest's a Mimic, all the gold's illusion;
> The ring I found's a gimmick, which only caused Confusion;
> My magic-user's gone bananas, too -Oh,
> why must I throw dice the way I do?



One of my players played this for us. Stopped our game for half an hour.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 7, 2005)

Gentlegamer said:
			
		

> Flash of the Blade*




ManOWar, classic stuff.  Demon's Whip always cracked me up.


----------



## MrFilthyIke (Apr 7, 2005)

diaglo said:
			
		

> yeah, that pretty much what i hear too.




Or are you just hearing what you're always saying?


----------



## DM_Jeff (Apr 7, 2005)

*D&Dish Music*

Someone already mentioned Stevie Nicks. I based an entire 6-month campaign off of "Landslide", specifically the live version from Fleetwood Mac. 

And I based an Imp familiar NPC off of "My Little Demon" by Fleetwood Mac.

So the answer to the original question is yes!

Also saw Manowar brought up, it's a little over the top but it certainly does the deed.

-DM Jeff


----------



## freebfrost (Apr 7, 2005)

_New World Man_ by Rush.

Chalk it up to mishearing the line "He’s a writer and arranger..."  as "He's a writer and a *Ranger*..."


----------



## Algolei (Apr 7, 2005)

Black Blade by Blue Oyster Cult 

_I have this feeling that my luck is none too good
This sword here at my side don’t act the way it should
Keeps calling me it’s master, but I feel like it’s slave
Hauling me faster and faster to an early, early grave
And it howls! it howls like hell!

I’m told it’s my duty to fight against the law
That wizardry’s my trade and I was born to wade through gore
I just want to be a lover, not a red-eyed screaming ghoul
I wish it’d picked another to be it’s killing tool

Black blade, black blade
Forged a billion years ago
Black blade, black blade
Killing so it’s power can grow

It’s death from the beginning to the end of time
And I’m the cosmic champion and I hold a mystic sign
And the whole world’s dying and the burden’s mine
And the black sword keeps on killing ’til the end of time

Black blade, black blade
Bringing chaos to the world we know
Black blade, black blade
And it’s using me to kill my friends
Black blade, black blade
Getting stronger so the world will end
Black blade, black blade
Forcing my mind to bend and bend

I am the black blade
Forged a million billion years ago
My cosmic soul it goes on for eternity
Carving out destiny
Bringing in the lords of chaos
Bringing up the beasts of hades
Sucking out the souls of heroes
Laying waste to knights and ladies
My master is my slave
Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!
You poor f*ing humans_

(That and _Boris the Spider_--ahh, my high school days.  )


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Apr 7, 2005)

MrFilthyIke said:
			
		

> ManOWar, classic stuff.  Demon's Whip always cracked me up.




Except _Flash of the Blade_ is by Iron Maiden...   


What about Weezer's _In the Garage_? Opening verse:

I've got the Dungeon Master's Guide
I've got a 12-sided die
I've got Kitty Pryde
and Nightcrawler too
Waiting there for me
Yes I do, I do


----------



## freebfrost (Apr 7, 2005)

Algolei said:
			
		

> Black Blade by Blue Oyster Cult




Funny, for some reason that reminds more of Elric's sword Stormbringer...


----------



## Arnwyn (Apr 7, 2005)

Yeah, it's _Symphony of Destruction_ by Megadeth... entirely due to nostalgia. My buddies used to play it before every session back in my University days.


----------



## Ryltar (Apr 7, 2005)

"Sleight of Hand" by Eyes Adrift. Of course .


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 7, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Funny, for some reason that reminds more of Elric's sword Stormbringer...




Could it be that Michael Moorcock was hanging around with BOC in those days and writing songs with Buck Dharma?  Hmmm...

Deep Purple's "Stormbringer" is also a charming lil' tribute to Moorcock's tortured albino anti-hero.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Apr 7, 2005)

Iron Maiden produces a lot of music that remind me of D&D and other games: pretty much all of _Seventh Son of a Seventh Son_, plus many of the other Maiden tracks mentioned, as well as "Alexander the Great," "The Trooper," "The Prisoner," "Fear of the Dark," "Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner," and a bunch of others.  "New Frontier," "Rainmaker," and "Gates of Tomorrow" from their latest, _Dance of Death_, are also good candidates.

"Night Prowler" from AC/DC's _Highway to Hell_.

"The Call of Ktulu" and "Creeping Death" from Metallica's _Ride the Lightning_. "The Four Horsemen" and "Phantom Lord" from _Kill 'em All_.  "Harvester of Sorrow" from _. . . And Justice for All_.  "Of Wolf and Man" from _The Black Album_.  "Hero of the Day" from _Load_.  "The Thing That Should Not Be" from _Master of Puppets_.

"And the Gods Made Love" from the Jimi Hendrix Experience's _Electric Ladyland_.

"King Contrary Man" from The Cult's _Electric_.  "Spiritwalker" from _Dreamtime_.  "Fire Woman" from _Sonic Temple_.  "The Witch" from the _Pure Cult_ compilation.

Others already mentioned:  Rush, Sabbath, Megadeth, etc.

Warrior Poet


----------



## freebfrost (Apr 8, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Could it be that Michael Moorcock was hanging around with BOC in those days and writing songs with Buck Dharma?  Hmmm...




Nah.  

Next you'll say that Hawkwind's _Chronicle of the Black Sword_ was about it too! 

 

(For anyone interested, they did two other songs based on Moorcook novels.  The first was _The Great Sun Jester_ from "The Fireclown" and _Veteran Of The Psychic Wars_ which was based on "The Dragon and the Sword.")


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 8, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> Nah.
> 
> Next you'll say that Hawkwind's _Chronicle of the Black Sword_ was about it too!
> 
> ...




Nah...I'd NEVER say that.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 8, 2005)

_Black Blade, The Trooper, Fear of the Dark, Flight of Icarus, Two Minutes to Midnight, The Ruins of my Life, Whiskey in the Jar, Of Wolf and Man... _

Lots more, but too many by far to type out 

Within Tempation's good, Iron Maiden, Metallica, Nightwish, Sonata Arctica, others.


----------



## Malovech (Apr 8, 2005)

Here is what I listen to while writing games:

Rush - Caress of Steel, 2112, Fly By Night, Hemispheres
BOC - Fire of An Unknown Origin, Cultosaurus Erectus
King Crimson - In The Hall of the Crimson King, Lizard
America - Various
Yes - Fragile
Fleetwood Mac - Rumors


----------



## Jdvn1 (Apr 8, 2005)

Sonic Team - Escape from the City
and others on that soundtrack


----------



## BOZ (Apr 8, 2005)

Malovech said:
			
		

> King Crimson - In The Hall of the Crimson King




see look what you've gone and done, now i had to put that on.

Emerson, Lake and Palmer's "Lucky Man" has always made me think of a knight or paladin. (while we're on the topic of King Crimson)

Black Sabbath's "The Wizard" is not only one of that band's coolest songs, it is *perfect* for D&D.


----------



## Thunhus (Apr 8, 2005)

We used to play loudly Hail and kill by Manowar before/during big fights.

Hail and kill

Brothers I am calling from the valley of the kings
With nothing to atone
A dark march lies ahead, together we will ride like
Thunder from the sky
May your sword stay wet like a young girl in her
Pride
Hold your hammers high

Blood and death are waiting like a raven in the sky
I was born to die
Hear me while I live
As I look into your eyes
None shall hear a lie
Power and dominion are taken by the will
By divine right hail and kill

Hail, hail, hail and kill, hail and kill
Hail, hail, hail and kill, hail and kill

My father was a wolf
I’m a kinsman of the slain
Sworn to rise again
I will bring salvation, punishment and pain
The hammer of hate is our faith
Power and dominion are taken by the will
By divine right hail and kill

Hail, hail, hail and kill, hail and kill
Hail, hail, hail and kill, hail and kill

Rip their flesh
Burn their hearts
Stab them in the eyes
Rape their women as they cry
Kill their servants
Burn their homes
Till there’s no blood left to spill
Hail and kill
Power and dominion are taken by the will
By divine right hail and kill

Hail, hail, hail and kill, hail and kill

Those were great times...

Thunhus


----------



## Shag (Apr 9, 2005)

See Monsters by Charlie Drown

I doubt anyone has heard it though, it's pretty obscure.


----------



## NiTessine (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, most power metal is very D&D. Not Sonata Arctica, though, since their stuff is more like "unrequited love gone horribly, horribly wrong and now my life sucks and I must whine" instead of the typical power metal tone of "with my epic sword of victory I shall vanquish the evil hordes of the Abyss" or "me and my leather-clad Viking brothers with bulging, oiled muscles will honourably lay waste to this opposing army in an orgy of blood". Not that Sonata Arctica doesn't roxxor my boxxorz, it's just that it's not D&D. Except for "Wildfire", maybe.

There's one song, though, by the Finnish band Kilpi ("Shield"), called "Sumun maa" ("Land of Mist") that reminds me very vividly not only of D&D, but also our Living Greyhawk region, the Principality of Naerie and its themes. It's uncanny.

Wagner's Ring Cycle also has a definite D&D vibe going, but then, some metal bands have been known to state that Wagner was the first heavy metal composer...

Edit: Man, it was downright treasonous of me not to mention Teräsbetoni, the Manowar of Finland, the best heroic heavy metal band of all time. They are so D&D it _hurts_.

Could you please not cut off my other arm, now?


----------



## rexartur (Apr 9, 2005)

*Poor child*

My 11-year-old daughter asked me about the AC-DC D&D song the other day.  When I said I didn't know which one she meant, she put her hands on her hips and in an exasperated tone said, "Dad, you know, "Dirty Deeds, Dungeon Keep."  I had never felt both proud and ashamed at the same time before.


----------



## Geoff Watson (Apr 9, 2005)

"I am a Pioneer" from the Tenchi Muyo anime.

Geoff.


----------



## Algolei (Apr 9, 2005)

rexartur said:
			
		

> My 11-year-old daughter asked me about the AC-DC D&D song the other day.  When I said I didn't know which one she meant, she put her hands on her hips and in an exasperated tone said, "Dad, you know, "Dirty Deeds, Dungeon Keep."  I had never felt both proud and ashamed at the same time before.



Awww, heh heh heh, that is so cute, and funny.


----------



## Bloodstone Press (Apr 9, 2005)

As I mentioned in the other thread, i have found the Battle of Evermore to be very inspirational. I also based a campaign on several songs from Enya a few years ago. Jethro Tull has also provided a great deal inspiration for me over the years. Thick as a Brick, Heavy Horses, and Minstrel in the Gallery are probably the best.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Apr 9, 2005)

NiTessine said:
			
		

> Edit: Man, it was downright treasonous of me not to mention Teräsbetoni, the Manowar of Finland, the best heroic heavy metal band of all time. They are so D&D it _hurts_.




If I'd ever heard of them, I'd have mentioned them!  We don't get a lot of Finnish anything here in Arkansas.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Apr 9, 2005)

Hall of the Mountain King does it for me every time.

And then there's "Always the first to die"


----------



## Elrik_DarkFury (Apr 9, 2005)

Manowar is my amongst my most favored bands.
The first Metal i listened to was them and Iron Maiden.

Needless to say,they will always remain deep in my heart .
Their music sparked my imagination and gave me courage whenever i was in need.

Whenever i am out of mood,i listen to a song or 2 and i can Dm on the fly for hours.

Manowar:
"Battle Hymns" to "Kill with power"
________________
The Wizard


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 8, 2007)

*casts _Raise Dead Thread_*

Just thought I'd add that I heard So Cold on the radio a couple of days ago, and it struck as a song from an undead Warforgeds' point of view.


----------



## megamania (Apr 8, 2007)

Metallica-  Unforgiven, Blackened, Frayed strains of Sanity

"Rats in a Cage" old skiing song of the 80's.  I have no idea who the artist is/was


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Apr 9, 2007)

A couple bands I've since become acquainted with: Dragonforce, Demons & Wizards, and Stratovarius. 

Dragonforce is just freakin' incredible fun to listen to. Lots of epic stuff. 

Demons & Wizards has an entire album based mostly on the Dark Tower, with detours to Moby Dick, the Picture of Dorian Gray, the Wizard of Oz, and sundry awesomeness. Also, Path of Glory and Poor Man's Crusade from their first album are very D&D to me. 

I actually don't like a lot of Stratovarius' stuff, but Eagleheart rocks. A lot.


----------



## frankthedm (Apr 9, 2007)

Kemrain said:
			
		

> Five Magics by Megadeth reminds me of a Magic/Political intrigue DnD game.



"Blood of Heroes" struck me as a good theme song for a party of PCs.


----------



## kenobi65 (Apr 9, 2007)

"Turn to Stone", Electric Light Orchestra.

The only reason I have that connection is from one of the first D&D sessions I ever played in.  My cleric was petrified by a basilisk, and I spent most of the evening reading, because my PC was a statue being dragged around by the other PCs.

At the end of the night, I went out to my car, started it up, and "Turn to Stone" was on the radio.  Ironic, that.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 10, 2007)

"The Sentinel" by Judas Priest - I was so enamored by the thought of a fighter using only throwing daggers that I actually made a character along that line in 1E.  Later I used the same concept to craft a rogue NPC in 3E.


----------



## Agamon (Apr 10, 2007)

Don't forget _Always the First To Die_ by Jinx


----------



## greymist (Apr 12, 2007)

Two Police songs: Wrapped Around Your Finger and Tea in the Sahara.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2007)

greymist said:
			
		

> Two Police songs: Wrapped Around Your Finger and Tea in the Sahara.



Speaking of The Police, their song King of Pain thematically fits corporeal undead.


----------



## jeff37923 (Apr 12, 2007)

"Veterans of the Psychic Wars" by BOC makes me think of _Traveller_.


----------



## Theron (Apr 12, 2007)

Apart from every single song Rhapsody/Rhapsody of Fire recorded, and a lot of fantasy-themed metal in general, there is one odd duck.

Toto's "Hold the Line."

Yeah, really.  It's got nothing to do with the song itself, but whenever I hear it, I have a strong memory of sitting in my room, New Years Eve 1979, hunched over a piece of graph paper, keying the new dungeon I was going to spring on my lunchtime players when school started up again.  I can't hear the song without thinking about it.


----------



## papastebu (Apr 12, 2007)

"White & Nerdy" Wierd Al Yankovich.
Anything by Slim Shady's "band" D12.
Tancious D.


----------



## noretoc (Apr 12, 2007)

Metallica - where ever I may roam.  Perfect ranger song.
Suzanne Vega - the queen and the soldier.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 12, 2007)

In High School in the 80s, my friends and I chose theme songs for our characters.  My wizard's theme song was "Fight Fire with Fire" by Kansas.  Yes, the wizard had every flame spell he could get his hands on. 

Just about any track from the "Heavy Metal" soundtrack - we played it in the background many times when gaming.


----------



## replicant2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Black Sabbath's _Heaven and Hell_ with Ronnie James Dio at the helm is full of D&D-worthy material. Here's a sample from "Neon Knights" that always makes me think of paladins embarking on a noble quest:

_Ride out, protectors of the realm
Captains at the helm, sail across the sea of light

Circles and rings, dragons and kings
Weaving a charm and a spell
Blessed by the night, holy and bright
Called by the toll of the bell_

Come to think of it, you could argue that Dio originated fantasy-themed metal.


----------



## Theron (Apr 13, 2007)

replicant2 said:
			
		

> Black Sabbath's _Heaven and Hell_ with Ronnie James Dio at the helm is full of D&D-worthy material. Here's a sample from "Neon Knights" that always makes me think of paladins embarking on a noble quest:
> 
> _Ride out, protectors of the realm
> Captains at the helm, sail across the sea of light
> ...




Hardly.  Zeppelin were there first. 

But I digress.  Some years ago, a friend of mine, being a gamer, came up with the Random Ronnie James Dio Lyric Generator.  Then another friend automated it and hosted it on the web.  His page seems to be no more, but through the magic of Google Cache, the Generator lives on.

*BEHOLD!*

Face the rainbow of the holy witch, BEWARE!


----------



## replicant2 (Apr 13, 2007)

Theron said:
			
		

> Hardly.  Zeppelin were there first.
> 
> But I digress.  Some years ago, a friend of mine, being a gamer, came up with the Random Ronnie James Dio Lyric Generator.  Then another friend automated it and hosted it on the web.  His page seems to be no more, but through the magic of Google Cache, the Generator lives on.
> 
> ...




 I got this one: *Run from the mystery of the twilight sea. WHOA-OH! * This is brilliant!

One nitpick, though: Though they had some fantasy-themed songs (the Immigrant Song, Battle of Evermore, some of Ramble On, etc.), Zeppelin were only peripherally involved with fantasy/occult and the majority of their lyrics were recognizably in the hard-rock vein. Dio rolled out dragons on stage and battled them with swords a foot longer than he.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Apr 13, 2007)

Run from the lightning of the magic rainbow


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 13, 2007)

Toby Kieth's "Beer for My Horses," because of the following sequence: 

"We'll raise up our glasses against evil forces, singing
Whiskey for my men, and beer for my horses!"

Always makes me think of a party coming back to the infamous D&D-style tavern after an adventure.


----------



## Wombat (Apr 14, 2007)

I am amazed over the sheer number of people who seem to find their rpg inspirations in metal music.  Never was my style, I suppose.

For me, I find inspiration in groups like _Dead Can Dance_, _Unto Ashes_, _Corvus Corax_ (closest thing to "Medieval Metal"...), _Mediaeval Baebes_, and similar groups.

Oh, and _Jethro Tull's_ album _Songs from the Wood_, with a slight nod to _Broadword & The Beast_


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 14, 2007)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> Toby Kieth's "Beer for My Horses," because of the following sequence:
> 
> "We'll raise up our glasses against evil forces, singing
> Whiskey for my men, and beer for my horses!"
> ...



Originally done by Willie Nelson by the way.


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 14, 2007)

Wombat said:
			
		

> I am amazed over the sheer number of people who seem to find their rpg inspirations in metal music.  Never was my style, I suppose.
> 
> For me, I find inspiration in groups like _Dead Can Dance_, _Unto Ashes_, _Corvus Corax_ (closest thing to "Medieval Metal"...), _Mediaeval Baebes_, and similar groups.
> 
> Oh, and _Jethro Tull's_ album _Songs from the Wood_, with a slight nod to _Broadword & The Beast_



Probably due to the lyrical content of said genre - most other style (a generalization from some one in the business BTW) are concerned with a specific focus of everyday life.  For example R&B will probably never have a song entitled "Dragons Be My Hoes" or "Slaying the Beast" with lyrical refences to actual dragons and beasts...  Likewise country music is more concerned with rural life in America and issues that revolve around said life.  While there are some rural life aspects in D&D, they probably aren't going to inspire adventure fare, maybe some DM fodder, but probably not much else.  Likewise POP is just that, popular culture, last time I checked our hobby was neither considered popular or culture, although I guarantee someone could (and probably should) argue against the latter. 

Some New Wave stuff was a little more cerebral than your average pop stuff so there are a few songs that could easily slip in as influences, but they are usually commenting on political and social opinions, not historical opinions, unless they can be used to bolster their socio-political argument.  The artists that you mention (at least some therein) are part of a minority group in folk music that obviously are centered around the period in which fantasy societies are either directly set in or based losely upon (ie the Dark, Middle and Rennassance Ages) so it is not surprising to see your stated influences.  Likewise, Heavy Metal has many groups that are either interested in or directly inspired by the ages in questions, also the 'violent' nature of the music inspires 'viloent' lyrical content, which all battle is violent - an easy line to draw between and betwixt.

For instance Yngwie Malmsteen (ING-vay) produced 95% of his material based upon sorcery, magic, medieval battles and such so it easy to see how someone might find inspiration there, likewise Ronnie James Dio actually lives in a castle and collects Medieval artifacts because it is a passion for him, therefore his lyrics are constantly filled with dark images reflecting his nature.  Also as evidenced by the other posters, Metal artists know their audiences, afterall you can't make money if people don't buy your product (as a producer I am KEENLY aware of this).  Knowing that the majority of their fans are into Tolkien, fantasy, D&D, the occult, magic, etc they play to their audience and writes songs about said subject matter, so it shouldn't be that surprising at all.  Hope this helps you to see the reason, I am very passionate about my industry and always like the chance to educate others about some of the 'inside' things that make it work. 

Of course all of the above is a generealization and there are certainly exceptions to all of the examples stated.


----------



## The_Universe (Apr 14, 2007)

Thunderfoot said:
			
		

> Originally done by Willie Nelson by the way.



And also prominently featured on the version that's currently playing on the radio! There's no escaping the Red-Headed Stranger!

...and we're practically neighbors! Queen_Dopplepopolis and I just moved to Odenton!


----------



## Thunderfoot (Apr 14, 2007)

The_Universe said:
			
		

> And also prominently featured on the version that's currently playing on the radio! There's no escaping the Red-Headed Stranger!
> 
> ...and we're practically neighbors! Queen_Dopplepopolis and I just moved to Odenton!



Oh really, I knew you were down Silver Spring way, but nice to have you in the neghborhood...


----------

